# invalid IPA



## ovyfn (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ainjailbreaker mon ipod 4e gen. hier avec cydia et apres installous et certaine aplie quand je l'ai installe un raport d'ereur dit <invalid IPA> une aplis sur 10 ne fonctionne pas  

merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

Parce que le piratage c'est mal.


----------



## iPadOne (26 Mars 2011)

tu pas honte de demander de laide quand tu pirate des applis a 0,79  en moyenne .. .. ..


----------



## ovyfn (26 Mars 2011)

non pas 79 aucune en bas de 1$  mais c parce que c pas juste 2 que je veut faik sa fait bien


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

Tu pourrais me traduire ça en français, car la, en plus de te bannir pour piratage, je risque te bannir pour non-respect des autres lecteurs ?


----------



## ovyfn (7 Avril 2011)

desoler pour l'ecriture lol mais pouvez vous m'aider stp et je suis pas le seul qui as jailbreker son ipod lol


----------



## arbaot (8 Avril 2011)

même si tu n'est pas le seul&#8230;


le piratage c'est mal &#8230;


----------

